# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  What food/drink helps you sleep?

## mylucidworld

I have milk and honey before bed and that seems to work most of the time.

----------


## Adam

Red wine  :smiley:

----------


## Xox

Cold milk for me.  :Happy:

----------


## ~Anthriel.Sai/Tsuyko//.

When I was young, my older relatives always told me to never eat a big meal before going asleep because you'd have nightmares. Well, that's just some ignorant myth that I've personally proved wrong. Infact, I like to stuff myself, workout, shower then got to asleep. I dont know what it is, but after I eat a good meal, I get drowsey and easily fall asleep.

----------


## mylucidworld

I also find that masturbation works very well for me, the longer i haven't masturbated for the more tired it makes me

Does masturbation make anyone else tired?

----------


## Michael

> I also find that masturbation works very well for me, the longer i haven't masturbated for the more tired it makes me
> 
> Does masturbation make anyone else tired?



yea because the orgasm releases a lot of chemicals from the brain. serotonin being one of them which really affects whether you are tired or not.

and the longer you go without, usually the bigger load you blow haha.

----------


## dreamcatcher05

> yea because the orgasm releases a lot of chemicals from the brain. serotonin being one of them which really affects whether you are tired or not.
> 
> and the longer you go without, usually the bigger load you blow haha.



True true.

i usually drink a bottle of water, or a big glass before i go to bed. Then during rem i usually wake up, walk to the bathroom dead pretending to take a whizz, then as soon as i lay down i immediatly go back to sleep fully aware, then bingo i have a lucid dreamin

----------


## Alban

> Red wine



1-2 glasses works for me.
Any more than that I get a buzz and want to start partying.

Usually anything warm and milky as well, because it's comforting and snuggly.

----------


## Lonewolf

Carbs before bed is good. Not protein because that can stimulate you. A banana is good.
For drink, herbal tea is always good especially chamomile.

I also read eating a little bowl of cereal before bed is good.

----------


## The Question

> Red wine



He is right, red wine!

----------


## wolfgarr

if you want to sleep...  1 or 2 beers are the best option..

----------


## mylucidworld

> Carbs before bed is good. Not protein because that can stimulate you. A banana is good.
> For drink, herbal tea is always good especially chamomile.
> 
> I also read eating a little bowl of cereal before bed is good.



Yeh i read up ages ago about carbs help you sleep along with foods rich in tryptophan and protein foods keep you awake but i want to know what foods and drink help you sleep.

Also on the alcohol it helps you get to sleep but a few hours after sleep the alcohol wakes up your brain and can give you trouble staying asleep.

----------


## ~Anthriel.Sai/Tsuyko//.

> Yeh i read up ages ago about carbs help you sleep along with foods rich in tryptophan and protein foods keep you awake but i want to know what foods and drink help you sleep.
> 
> Also on the alcohol it helps you get to sleep but a few hours after sleep the alcohol wakes up your brain and can give you trouble staying asleep.



Turkey is full of tryptophan! I know because I did science project for school on it.

----------


## Lamneth-25

Peppermint tea, chamomile tea, hibiscus tea help you relax.  I've found that both peppermint and hibiscus induce vivid dreams.

----------


## mylucidworld

I don't know if i have been clear i mean from your experiences what food/drink has helped you sleep? Soz if you misunderstood.

----------


## Lonewolf

Oh yea--from my _mom's_ experience she said eating a baked potato before bed knocked her out. I forgot what it has, I'll ask her.

----------


## Grexxis

Ok, seriously. McChickens.

----------


## mylucidworld

> Oh yea--from my _mom's_ experience she said eating a baked potato before bed knocked her out. I forgot what it has, I'll ask her.




Yeh potatoes are carbs.

----------


## G0MPgomp

Serotonin is converted in to melatonin, when your eyes (retina) stop getting the stimulation from the natural lights... 

Thus, eating anything with much serotonin in it, could help you sleep...

I do think cucumber is high in 5ht (serotonin) ...

Either way, it is the melatonin one want.  :wink2:

----------


## MisterHyde

This might end up being quite long because it is something I have been experimenting with!

I personally take 3 Kalms (not sure if they are available in the US but they are available in the UK online) before I go to bed, and I get a minimum of 2-3 lucids using my WILD technique of making a ball of fire then moving inside it when I close my eyes.  Kalms are designed to relax you and help promote natural sleep.

I've also had a lot of good experiences with hot chocolate.  Possibly like someone said earlier because it's comforting and snuggly.  Although I find that Chocolate Horlicks tastes a lot nicer and that it's far better for sleep inducement.

Now...as for the Tryophan or whatever it is called (sorry...autistic and have terrible recall for unfamiliar words) yes, Turkey does have it, but only in small quantities I believe.  However, Pumpkin seeds have a lot of Tryophan and also some other chemical which the body readily turns into Seratonin.  But if you're interested in Melatonin, you can easily buy Melatonin at health food shops which sell these kinds of things.  I've certainly seen them online.

As for those who want to use alcohol to get to sleep, I have found the best thing for helping me sleep was a little (2 shot) bottle of Drambuie.  Knocked me out big time.  I think two shots were a little too much because I had problems recalling my dreams when I drank that much.  Maybe one shot of this stuff would be good.  Also had very good dreams on Amaretto.

As for masturbation, I personally find that it helps me sleep but stuffs up the quality of my dreams and also screws up my dream recall.  But I do find that if I bunch up my duvet a little and lean against it, I can fall asleep effortlessly.

----------


## Dreammy

Get drunk!..if only am older than 12...

----------


## VoyageurNocturne

there's this herbal tea called: _Sleepytime_, it has stuff like chamomile and peppermint in it and puts you right to sleep. Try it!

----------


## sunflower

Oddly enough,cheese.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Warm milk or green teas for me, and maybe some dark chocolate every now and then

----------


## moneyfx

HOT chocolate for me  ::banana::

----------


## mylucidworld

I have been drinking horlicks lately which seems to work pretty well. I used to drink alot of it before but forgot about it until the other day.

----------


## orange_entity

Bananas and lettuce tea.

----------


## bro

I like a bowl of cereal and milk actually, and perhaps a glass of warm tea, any tea really will do it as long as it's warm and soothing.

----------


## 1342576

> Red wine



Same here.

----------


## dreamscaper22

pickles...it also helps the vividness

----------


## mylucidworld

> pickles...it also helps the vividness



Pickles are also supposed to promote lucid dreams.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Cool, and I like pickles too, now if only I could get some... 

Also, sometimes I nibble on some bananas before bed [when I have them]

----------


## Robot_Butler

Anything with sugar or simple carbs puts me right to sleep.  I have strange blood sugar.

I eat dinner real late, around 10:00, then sleep around 11-12:00 on a dreaming night.  I find a moderate sized meal of any kind is very relaxing.  I love having a meal and then taking a snooz with a big full happy belly.

----------


## Animegal

Usually cereal...and some water...but im odd  ::lol::

----------


## Luminous

Chamomile tea puts me right to sleep.  :smiley:  I sleep really well after a cup, but I stay sleepy for a while during the following day, too.

----------


## Asymptote

I find that warm milk with a ridiculous amount of vanilla extract in it helps me  get to sleep (it usually smells like some kind of odd industrial chemical, but it tastes very good, and usually puts me out like a light).

----------


## Grod

Bananas... and ice cream.

----------


## ninja9578

Cranberry juice or limeade.

----------


## jahnauasca

pot brownies   ::banana::

----------


## Burned up

> I have milk and honey before bed and that seems to work most of the time.



Milk is mucus-forming and I have chest problems so tend to avoid it.

Actually, I don't find any food helps but plenty of foods can make life difficult.  Pulses are a big no-no (too much wind) and red meat keeps me awake too (digestion?).  Spicey food, which I love, doesn't help either.  I don't drink before bed either as I inevitably have to get up in the night.  Irritatingly this happens even when I don't drink.

Probably the kindest foods for me are things like veg soups (I've heard that potato and watercress is a good one for sleep), rice-based dishes, fish etc.  Soft and bland, I guess  :smiley:

----------


## S4ndm4n

I always eat cheese lol

----------


## Oros

I use to drink a kind of coffee that contains lavendel, passion flower and camomille.
How does coffee effect the dreams?

----------


## nahomey

coffee  :smiley:

----------


## StoneHouse

I've been eating bananas every night lately. Dunno if they affect my dreams, but they sure are good  ::banana::

----------


## Oros

> Usually cereal...and some water...but im odd



hmm, haven't tried cereals with water. think i'm going to try that now  :boogie: 
and i meant tea in the other post here where i wrote coffee.

----------


## Michael Blue

I haven't tried this, but I can tell you when we have patients coming in for a sleep study, we recommend they AVOID caffeine (tea, coffee, chocolate, etc) for 24hrs preceeding the test, and avoid napping (because we need them to actually _sleep_, they call them "sleep studies" for a reason, lol!). We also recommend they otherwise stick to their ususal routine, including eating behaviors.

Tryptophan is a known depressant, and as mentioned is present in most birds, particularly turkey.

If you're dieting, remember, carbs before bed will be converted to fat, lol!

----------


## Stupidity

peppermint or lemon tea
oh and cold chicken

----------


## TimeStopper

> Get drunk!..if only am older than 12...



And get a painful hangover?

I always drink some water before bed. Dry mouth is really irritating.

----------


## DreamingGod

Warm Milk.

----------


## silicovolcaniosis

ginseng and antioxidants  ::banana::

----------


## sleepdrinks

There are now a variety of sleep drinks and relaxation drinks to try such as ichill, minichill, neuroSleep and Dream Water.

----------


## wahaneebelly

Chamomile tea is good...I like it so much.

----------


## nwilliams

Milk and honey is the best drink which helps you sleep but there is a habitant rule that breakfast must be heavy, lunch should be lighter and at last dinner should be taken lighter than that. Because it give time to your digestion system.

----------


## jeniffer

Hello Friends........

Warm milk before bed is an old favourite for good reason! Not only is milk rich in tryptophan, but also calcium; both calcium and magnesium play an important role in your body ability to relax. If you suffer from night cramps and twitches, then these two vital nutrients may well need boosting

Thanks

----------

